# TJ front air shocks...What NOW???



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 2 TJ's with the gabriel 49216's air shocks in the fronts and love the set up. Just added a 3rd Jeep and looking to setup for the season. I looked everywhere and it looks like the Monroes and the Gabriels are no longer available. Does anyone know what will work instead? It looks like the MA822 for older Camaro's will work with changing the cross pin at the bottom of the shock...Anyone????
Thanks!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@theplowmeister

@EWSplow

One of you able to help here?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there a lift on any of the jeeps?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

How heavy is your plow? Do you even need air shocks?
I'm plowing with a YJ, so front leaf springs.


----------



## Currinson (Jan 18, 2000)

I just replaced a set of Gabriels with a different model number, I will look it up and take some pictures


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK
on my Tan 2000 TJ with a 4 inch lift I use ;
part#---------ext length--------collapse length-------travel
49228-------------24.47------------------14.74-------------9.73

top mount Bottom mount
S15 BP14

Fits 06-11 LUCERNE All Exc. Magnetic Ride Control System

NOTE I modified the shock mount on the axle to fit the shock
NOTE this shock has ~5/16 less travel than the old shock.










With no lift :
Gabriel 49178 Modify the Axle shock mount (Lower) Fits 92 - 14 econoline 150
Number------Extended------colapsed----stroke-------T mount-----B mount
49178---------23.12-----------13.89--------9.23-----------S1----------ES25
OR
49173 Modify the Axle shock mount ( raise) Fits 79 -91 Econoline


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

theplowmeister said:


> OK
> on my Tan 2000 TJ with a 4 inch lift I use ;
> part#---------ext length--------collapse length-------travel
> 49228-------------24.47------------------14.74-------------9.73
> ...


Thanks for updating the air shock model numbers.
If I get a TJ, i won't have to search back to some of your older posts.


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I installed a 2" budget boost. What do you recommend?


----------



## Premierplowing (Oct 8, 2009)

I could only find the Monroe’s MA822. Thanks for the help PlowMeister


----------



## Doubleplowman (Sep 11, 2020)

Gabriel 49228 .... you will need to cut a hole in the shock tower for the air line


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Premierplowing said:


> I have 2 TJ's with the gabriel 49216's air shocks in the fronts and love the set up. Just added a 3rd Jeep and looking to setup for the season. I looked everywhere and it looks like the Monroes and the Gabriels are no longer available. Does anyone know what will work instead? It looks like the MA822 for older Camaro's will work with changing the cross pin at the bottom of the shock...Anyone????
> Thanks!


They're available, just not by application.

you just need to know your extended and collapsed length, and end type, to cross reference them to your application.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Currinson said:


> I just replaced a set of Gabriels with a different model number, I will look it up and take some pictures


 Got a Part # for us desperate Folks ?


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sooo......... I cross referenced , ordered & received , a set of Monroe # MA805 'Max Air's for the front of my 2001 XJ. Did not Install yet ' cuz I will this late weekend . I've decided that even though the shocks & Install kit are made in the USA :usflag:,
I ain't using their poly tube & fitting kit.  It's an " AN " thread on the connection at the shock , so I'm going with that & braided & black 350# hose.

Any of you Guy's use something sorta different or brilliant kinda plumbing besides the plastic  ???


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Iv used their plastic air hose for 20 years... never had a failure. I had a friend that had a failure of their hose... it was resting on his catalytic converter! the hose is NOT Idiot proof!


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

theplowmeister said:


> Iv used their plastic air hose for 20 years... never had a failure. I had a friend that had a failure of their hose... it was resting on his catalytic converter! the hose is NOT Idiot proof!


Agreed.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

!0/4..... Thanks.
I'm taking your advice & using what Monroe designed & sent. Routing will be along topmost of firewall, using commonsense of staying away from heat & probable kink spots.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

So..........Got the Monroe MA805's in the front of my Xj , Today . Gonna plumb it after supper. Here's Hope'n 

Update : Raised up 1 1/2 " at 60 Psi. Seems to be holding over the last couple hours . Rode great down the road. :clapping: so far........


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

It seems like that most later year XJ's will be able to take this MA 805 Air shock up Front.
Good Job,...... ME. :waving:


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Update.2 : It's leaking..........better be this bogus plumbing hose  , Orrrrrr.....the
Frozen & Exhausted Install tech ( ME ) . That's the one I'm bett'n on, after supper ......again


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Update.3 : I was right.....won the Bet. :weightlifter: Thought I had dropped one of the 0.30 'O' rings in the 26 degree cold . Nope..... had it crossways in one of the caps.  raised up 2 1/2" @40#'s. 
Goodnight,


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Thumbs Up


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Blew a line, plowing hard & stacking, a couple of days ago. Easy fix......But wet & cold for Sure.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Figured I'd bump this with what I found available. A lot of the mentioned shocks here are not available. Went with some Monroe ma777 for mine. Also running moog cc782 coils which have a higher rating and gave me about 2" of lift. 

This is on my 2004 TJ


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Another idea is, if you found an available shock that had the right stroke, and at least ONE end the right mount, fab up a new end for the other end (make a stud or eye) and weld it to the air shock that is closest to your vehicle application. In other words, modify the shock to work for your vehicle. They just weld on ends anyway. 

Or if there is a way to put airbags instead of air shocks in the first place, go with them. The negative aspect of air shocks, in my experience, is they seem to have a short life.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

MLG said:


> Another idea is, if you found an available shock that had the right stroke, and at least ONE end the right mount, fab up a new end for the other end (make a stud or eye) and weld it to the air shock that is closest to your vehicle application. In other words, modify the shock to work for your vehicle. They just weld on ends anyway.
> 
> Or if there is a way to put airbags instead of air shocks in the first place, go with them. The negative aspect of air shocks, in my experience, is they seem to have a short life.


I think the heat from welding would create havoc with the seals. They're welded before assembled.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Do not weld on a shock.
For the same reason you don’t weld on a rim with a tire mounted on it .


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Do not weld on a shock.
> For the same reason you don’t weld on a rim with a tire mounted on it .


I was thinking more the rod-end. I'm sure if a guy extended the rod all the way out and welded a stud or eye onto it, there would be no heat transfer to the piston or seal.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

delete (double-post)


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

MLG said:


> I was thinking more the rod-end. I'm sure if a guy extended the rod all the way out and welded a stud or eye onto it, there would be no heat transfer to the piston or seal.


it’s like with welding on a rim it could take 15 minutes to half an hour for the heat to build up pressure inside and explode.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> it’s like with welding on a rim it could take 15 minutes to half an hour for the heat to build up pressure inside and explode.


Well c'mon ....like any fabricating project ...a person has to smartly and safely manage heat and all the other elements. A person should never exceed their capabilities or stop when they aren't sure about something. If I say, "Tie your shoes" another person could point out all the problems and risks of tying shoes?? (e.g. don't tie different shoe's together or a guy might trip and bang ones head on a concrete wall, end up in head trauma center.. etc; Don't tie them TOO tight or it could cut off circulation ...have to amputate the feet! And about a half a dozen other dangers tying shoes could result in. LOL)


----------

